# Hardest Leg Workout In The World | John Meadows



## Viking (Nov 23, 2017)

I have been watching his videos since someone posted one. I found this one entertaining. John definitely out of his comfort zone. The girl is hot.


Hardest Leg Workout In The World | Most Will Fail - YouTube


----------



## striffe (Nov 23, 2017)

Great video. I spent most of it just looking at that girl.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice video. That girl trains like a beast. I have seen a few vids from her.


----------



## squatster (Dec 11, 2017)

Petty cool to watch
Not sure why any one would ever do all that


----------



## Viking (Dec 12, 2017)

squatster said:


> Petty cool to watch
> Not sure why any one would ever do all that



Would you say no if she asked you to train with her? I would find a way to do what she wanted


----------



## Victory (Jan 2, 2018)

Good video. I want to change my training and this gives me some ideas. This year I want to improve fitness and agility. Seeing John struggle to keep up shows a lot. That girl is awesome.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 2, 2018)

Great video,,,MEADOWS is the man. The little lady in the video made me feel like a weakling.


----------



## Jim550 (Jan 7, 2018)

Man I think I would be on my ass trying to do those jumps after hitting my legs hard like that


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 13, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> Man I think I would be on my ass trying to do those jumps after hitting my legs hard like that



That makes two of us! I sometimes do lunges after heavy leg press and usually end up on my ass. Never tried anything like they do in the vid though.


----------

